# Santa Barbara Recommendations



## Skiermike (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all, 

I keep reading how great the riding can be in Santa Barbara. I'm going to be there over Thanksgiving, and wanted to ask if you would recommend one or two rides in the 30ish mile range? I'm actually going to be based in Goleta, up by the university, if it makes any difference. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

If you like to climb, I would recommend climbing up to La Cumbre Peak and across the ridge for a nice loop. From Goleta, find your way to the Mission via the Bike path and head up Mountain Drive to Gibralter Rd. Take that all the way to Camino Cielo and continue on to the the top. Once over the peak, you will start going down on Camino Cielo until you hit the Painted Cave Road (easy to miss.) Descend back into Goleta on Painted Cave and Old San Marcos. This is a stunning ride with a long hard climb, rewarding ocean views and a great technical descent (please abstain from cutting corners!) It's about 30 miles. I would advise doing the loop as I described, you will have the smoother descending that direction, resist the urge to come down highway 154, it's faster but kind of busy and not half as much fun.

Another route:

From Goleta, get on the main bike path from the University to Modoc Road (also handy for getting to the first ride), find your way through Hope Ranch on Las Palmas Drive. Take Las Palmas through Hope Ranch area and stay tight along the coast using Shoreline and Cabrillo Blvd. Stay along the coast until you get to San Ysidro Road and then head up to Mountain Drive and take that all the way back to town. That would be about 30 miles+ from the University.

For longer rides, you could go out on 192 East through Monticito and all the way to Gobernader Canyon road and Highway 150, Maybe that would be about 50 miles.

There are lots of options for great rides in SB but the road system is old and complex with random name changes and tons of possible confusions, especially in the foothills where the best riding is. (I can't tell you the number of tourist cyclists I have helped out over the years.) 

Bring some good maps, have fun!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Skiermike said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I keep reading how great the riding can be in Santa Barbara. I'm going to be there over Thanksgiving, and wanted to ask if you would recommend one or two rides in the 30ish mile range? I'm actually going to be based in Goleta, up by the university, if it makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Our standard ~30 miler from UCSB was out the bike path from campus to Modoc, South on Las Positas to Cliff then down towards the harbor and getting on shoreline drive and going south (east) to the Biltmore, looping up across the 101 on Old Mill and then back to shoreline and trace the route back. There is a small climb up Cliff on the way out and back but it is mostly flat. For hills you can ride towards Summerland and come back along Foothill Blvd. There are a lot of hills to climb right off of Foothill.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I know all the routes, too. Rather than explain, look at these maps. 

Traffic Solutions


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a couple of standard routes with different mileage and climbing.

CIBC Cool Breeze Century
The arrows at the turns have been there for years going back to the excellent Kangaroo Bags ride.

My favorite ride is up the coast from Goleta.
Santa Barbara – Refugio Rd to West Camino Cielo to Santa Ynez Peak Climb

Jalama Road is fairly easy and don't miss having a Jalama Burger.
Jalama Beach Grill Jalama Beach County Park
Enjoy.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Jalama? Santa Ynez? This guy's in Goleta looking for a 30 miler.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Good stuff. I might be swinging by the area for a winter training camp in 2nd half of February '13 and can use some of these routes.


----------

